# Kindly help ID this fish



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Request you to kindly help me ID this fish please. The fish is about 4in long. Little confused whether this could be any of the giant varieties. 


Aquarium Gallery - Required for ID
Aquarium Gallery - Required for ID
Aquarium Gallery - Required for ID

Thanking you

Siva


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

It looks like a needle-nose gar from my quick Google Images search results.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

+1 on the needlenose gar.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you. They looked similar to halfbeak, perhaps the same family, the size will stop at 1ft ? i have seen on TV some of these guys grow very big, like 6ft or so......they all seem to look similar.


----------



## Amandasbadistank (Jun 17, 2013)

]I also believe a needle nose gar gets big.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Where in the world did you get them??? If they are river gar, they get huge. I have caught them at 30 pounds. If they are river gar, did you know they eggs are poison??? No wonder I didn't catch anything when I tried to use the egg sac for bait. Neat looking fish though. OH, they will eat anything they can get into their mouths too,.

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm.....looks good fish, my LFS has them. Yes, i am quite scared at the same time tempted to get the guy. Vreugy i read about the eggs, but believe their eggs are not poisonous for the other fishes....I am developing cold feet....


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

vreugy said:


> Where in the world did you get them??? If they are river gar, they get huge. I have caught them at 30 pounds. If they are river gar, did you know they eggs are poison??? No wonder I didn't catch anything when I tried to use the egg sac for bait. Neat looking fish though. OH, they will eat anything they can get into their mouths too,.
> 
> Hope you have a great day.


How big is it if it is 30 pounds ? This is a thin fellow..I am worried about the right species, needlle gar results in google says around 1ft i am fine with that. i will worry if it goes beyond 1.5ft. FYI - most of my fishes are around 1ft.


----------

